# Burstner Elegance i821 -2010 lighting



## stewartwebr

Hi Folks,

We were on the way to Peterborough show and called into a dealer on the way. They had a Burstner Elegance i821 for sale at a good price as it's an unregistered 2010 model.

We fell in love with the interior and the overall look, it really is something special inside.

One thing that we noticed was the LED spotlights look white when switched off, but once switched on the seem yellow. The dealer tells us this is the standard Burstner lighting, but we did not notice it on the other vans we have looked at.

Can anyone tell me if there van has this yellow coloured LED's and how they are at night please?

Don't collect the van for a further 4 weeks as I'm back at work soon.

We never made it to the show as we had already spent all the hard earned LOL

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Stewart,

Firstly, congratulations on your new motorhome. Our vehicle is the Elegance i810G and it really is a dream vehicle so I know you will both be very happy with it.  

As you know we are awaiting a brand new replacement Elegance due to the gear problem we suffered but regarding the yellow lighting what exactly do you mean by yellow? The LED lighting in ours was not the bright, in your face, glaring LED's that are in some vehicles but more the softer and much more subltle effect LED's but I wouldn't really describe them as yellow though. I know in the temporary vehicle that we are using until our replacement Elegance is delivered, which is again a Burstner vehicle (but not an Elegance but an Iexo) it has those bright, white LED's fitted and they are really far too bright and not at all pleasing on the eyes and if it were my van, I would be swapping all the LED lights over to the softer coloured ones for sure. In my opinion the Elegance LED's has much nicer lighting and if they are the same LED's as ours, then they will be just fine. In the evening the lighting in the Elegance looks really lovely and it is one of the things that I love so much about the latest Burstner Elegance range.

Hope this helps and once again congratulations. 

Sue


----------



## DC4JC

Hi Stewart & Sonesta

I can't contain myself any longer.... we are also collecting our new Burstner Elegance i821 on the 21st May. It certainly has the "wow" factor, all those lights, and the kitchen is fantastic.

We have an Aviano 675g at the moment and have been very pleased with the quality of the van, and sturdiness of the furniture, but wanted a bigger lounge, so our family could all sit around comfortably when they visit us on sites. 

I will probably be asking quite a lot of questions in the future, so I hope you won't mind Sonesta.  

Janice.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Sue,

Thanks for the info. Its hard to say what I mean about the yellow LEDs as we have only seen them on during the day. However, when you look at them, the round chrome covered ones, they look white well the frosted glass does. However, when they are switched on during the day the light is not White but a definite yellow colour. I guess it must be right as the whole van appears to be the same. 

We are really excited about picking it up, but have to wait until I get back next time on the 3rd June. 

Been trying to arrange insurance today, but looks like I will need to get a CAT 1alarm installed.......any recommendations?

The dealer is fitting a colour coordinated tow bar on for us and is also going to spray the Camos dome at the same time, the tow bar is a little more expensive than I could have got one, but with the camos to match I felt it was worth it.

Have you got your replacement yet Sue?

Thanks,

Stewart

P.S. Sorry we never made it to Peterborough


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Stewart,

As ours has gone back to Germany now and we won't get our replacement until June/July so unfortunately, I cannot check what colour the LED's look like in the daylight for you but I must confess I do not recall them ever looking yellow coloured! I am sure in the evening they will look just fine though but if, when you take delivery of your new van, you still think they look an odd colour I would take it up with Burstner as you just never know, they could have been unknowingly fitted by mistake with a rougue batch of different coloured lights????? I hope it turns out to be nothing more than an optical illusion though as the amazing lighting, is in my opinion, one of the jewels in the crown features of the new Burstner Elegance range.

We used VanBitz in Somerset for both the Strikeback Alarm and the Trackstar Tracker system that we had to have fitted and the Strikeback Alarm is a really excellent system. We had the extra loud Devils Wail siren fitted, which is deafening and also included in the alarm package was an internal panic button for use if you ever heard something strange outside your MH and you wanted to scare any would be intruders off. There is also an external loop; which is an extension to the alarm system and this allows you to attach it around such possessions as bikes, A frames, trailers or motorbikes etc and if anyone attempts to steal them, it sets your whole alarm system off.

There is another Alarm on the Market that a friend of mine is having fitted to his brand new motorhome and it also sounds an excellent system. Apparently, like the Strikeback Alarm, it also comes highly recommended by the motorhome insurance industry. Here is a link to their website: http://www.sleeptightuk.com/cgi-bin/hcat_catalogue.cgi?fa=

Sorry we didn't get to meet up at Peterborough as it would have been nice to have met you but maybe once you have your Elegance and we have ours, we can meet up someplace and compare notes???? 

All the best.

Sue x


----------



## DC4JC

Hi Stewart

We are having a Cat 1 alarm put on at the dealers. My husband had an online quotation from Motorhome Facts that stated we had to have a Tracker put on too (underwritten by Aviva). I think this reduces the insurance quote. Some companies wont insure without a Tracker. (advice from Motorhome Facts online quotation)

We are also going to Van Bitz in Taunton to have the satellite system put on. They also do the Strike Back alarm.

The Dealer that we are buying from is also colour coordinating the awning/canopy which looks very nice.

Janice.


----------



## Sonesta

DC4JC said:


> Hi Stewart & Sonesta
> 
> I can't contain myself any longer.... we are also collecting our new Burstner Elegance i821 on the 21st May. It certainly has the "wow" factor, all those lights, and the kitchen is fantastic.
> 
> We have an Aviano 675g at the moment and have been very pleased with the quality of the van, and sturdiness of the furniture, but wanted a bigger lounge, so our family could all sit around comfortably when they visit us on sites.
> 
> I will probably be asking quite a lot of questions in the future, so I hope you won't mind Sonesta.
> 
> Janice.


Hi Janice,

Congratulations to you too and just like I told Stewart, I am sure you will just love the Elegance and yes it certainly does have the 'WOW' factor!  It really is a very comfortable, spacious and luxurious van and it certainly spoils you with all it's extra features and add ons!

At the moment we are using a temporary van (long story - so don't ask ) and as nice as it is and it really is (Burstner Iexo IT 726G) it has made me really appreciate the luxury we enjoyed in the Elegance and we are counting the days until we can enjoy such comfort and space once again. The only drawback I can think of to owning an Elegance, is the length, and at 9 metres, this can sometimes be a bit of a problem for touring around in and if we ever did change vehicles, it would be
purely because of size. However, I would not consider changing until we found a smaller van with the ideal layout for us and once you've had an Elegance, it is very hard to find a van you like as much.

Regarding accomodating your family when they come to visit you on sites, you should find the Elegance is very welcoming and we once managed at a rally we attended, to fit 9 adults in our lounge quite comfortably and I think we could have possibly squeezed in a 10th!!!! So Janice, I'm sure you will enjoy spending many happy times with your family in your lovely new motorhome.

Any questions you have I am happy to answer if I can and maybe you, Stewart and I ought to start our very own Burstner Elegance Appreciation Club????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Janice and Stewart,

I like the idea of a colour co-ordinated tow bar, sat dish and wind out awning/canopy option, as I can imagine it finishes the van off perfectly. Would you mind giving me a bit more info on this? 

Our van is in the gold/champagne colour and when we had the Omnistor 800 awning fitted to our van, the only choice last year was White or Silver Anodised. We chose the Silver Anodised but I would have preferred one that matched. 

Last time I was at Camper UK, we saw a brand new Elegance i900g that was due to be collected by it's new owner and they had, had a shiny stainless steel Tow Bar fitted that looked the bees knees and we both commented how 'cool' it looked. 

Sue x


----------



## DC4JC

Thanks for replying so quickly Sue. 

I have read the sorry saga of the gearbox, it must have been terrible for you. Pleased that you now have this sorted with the replacement Elegance due soon... not too long for you to wait now.  

The Dealer is having the Fiamma awning/canopy sprayed to match the gold colour, he said it spoils the look if it's white. :?: 

Can't wait to go to France in our new van. 8) in June.

Janice.


----------



## DSL2

Not thats its much use to you now.....

When I rang around for insurance quotes for my RS motorhome no one would cover me without a Cat 1 alarm & tracker fitted due to the high value, however I ended up being put on to NFU who I went with of course after they had both been fitted of course they required neither......


----------



## DSL2

Not thats its much use to you now.....

When I rang around for insurance quotes for my RS motorhome no one would cover me without a Cat 1 alarm & tracker fitted due to the high value, however I ended up being put on to NFU who I went with of course after they had both been fitted of course they required neither......


----------



## Sonesta

DSL2 said:


> Not thats its much use to you now.....
> 
> When I rang around for insurance quotes for my RS motorhome no one would cover me without a Cat 1 alarm & tracker fitted due to the high value, however I ended up being put on to NFU who I went with of course after they had both been fitted of course they required neither......


Hi DSL2,

It might be too late for some of us but I bet there are others who will benefit from your information, so thank you for passing it on.:thumbright:

I like the peace of mind of a decent alarm system though, especially if we wildcamp or park our vehicle in a public car park etc, so what kind of security alarm/devices did you decide upon if it wasn't a Cat 1 alarm?

Thanks again.

Sue

PS I love the RS motorhomes and when we were looking to buy our last MH it was a toss up between the Elegance and the Endeavour and the Elegance won due to it being more in line with our budget! It's a beautiful van though and I bet you are very impressed with it?


----------



## DSL2

I had already paid for & had installed a Phantom Cat 1 alarm with integrated tracker by the time I found out that NFU didn't need it, however having spent as much as I did on the truck I wouldn't be without either!

Whilst on a family hols in France I triggered the alarm to ensure the tracker was fully functional & was pleased to get a confirmation text within 10 seconds, so all seems to be in order, reassuring to know if the worst happens you get to know about it double quick.

Very pleased with the RS thank's, I bought it as race truck for last years campaign (Won championship & the most races of anyone in the country) first & foremost with a full race awning / genny / compressor / big water capacity /3500kg towing capacity etc. However it was brilliant on a family holiday with the kids & all our gear etc (Think we are all hooked!) with nearly 500kg load capacity left with everything on board & over 300 ltrs of water.

Have to say your Burstner's interior does look very nice, a good bit glitzier than the RS. I get the impression that the RS is quite a bit more heavy duty throughout which is just as well as its going to have to last me the rest of my days to ensure I get value for money out of it!


----------



## Sonesta

Wow! Congratulations on your racing success - you must be very, very proud of your achievements? 

The RS we thought was one of the best motorhomes we had ever looked around and the attention to detail and quality of finish was superb and a 300 litre water tank certainly makes our 160 litre water tank sound minuscule! 

I liked the fact that the owner of RS will more or less build your vehicle to your own design and it must be lovely for his customers to have such flexibility over the finished product? He came across as a very nice guy too and if our budget could have stretched that far we would have loved to have put an order in for the Endeavour model with the Island bed and the lounge with optional slide out. 

Glad you and your family are 'hooked' and are so pleased with the Endeavour and I must confess that once you sample the absolute freedom of a motorhome holiday, with the added benefit of having all your home comforts and personal belongings to hand, then other types of holidays seem to lose their appeal don't they? I know we probably sound a sad old lot to some folk but once you've got the motorhoming bug, then this whole motorhoming malarky does become highly addictive doesn't it? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Best of luck with this years racing competitions and I wish you continued success at what you do. By the way, what type of vehicle do you race in or on? Is it car or motorcycle? My husband is keen fan of F1 and Motorbike racing sports and he may be a loyal supporter of your particular sport. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## DSL2

Thank you, it was pretty stressful as it happen's, not because it was hard to beat them all, but hey ho thats another story.....

I raced a bike engined sports car called a Radical PR6, if your hubby googles Darren luke Radical he can read all about it if he's stuck for something to do!

The RS way is great if a bit of a double edged sword as the mental input required to specify all the bits & pieces you want & where to put them can be pretty stressful too. Despite the two pages of specific wants I have to say they did a great job & I haven't actually wanted to change anything I asked for so must be pretty spot on!

Mick at RS is a straight talking guy & very keen to give you what you want for sure, surprisingly when doing my wish list at no point did he say no you can't have that! 

Not to say that there have been no issues, with one or two minor issues that have arisen in the 18mths I've had the truck but they sent a man down on the train to pick it up from Worcester, took it away & attended to the issues then dropped it back to home when done, even installing an additional bathroom light as per the wife's request FOC whilst they had it in.

Must say at the grand old age of 39 I feel ready to jack it all in & go full timing around Europe as soon as my lads are old enough to drive, can't wait!


----------



## stewartwebr

Sonesta said:


> Hi Janice and Stewart,
> 
> I like the idea of a colour co-ordinated tow bar, sat dish and wind out awning/canopy option, as I can imagine it finishes the van off perfectly. Would you mind giving me a bit more info on this?
> 
> Our van is in the gold/champagne colour and when we had the Omnistor 800 awning fitted to our van, the only choice last year was White or Silver Anodised. We chose the Silver Anodised but I would have preferred one that matched.
> 
> Last time I was at Camper UK, we saw a brand new Elegance i900g that was due to be collected by it's new owner and they had, had a shiny stainless steel Tow Bar fitted that looked the bees knees and we both commented how 'cool' it looked.
> 
> Sue x


Hi Sue,

Firstly sorry for not getting back to you sooner, thats what happens when you speed read through posts 

The colour coordination is being done by the dealer as part of the deal I struck, they had another on the forcourt which had had it done.

I spoke with my Nephew who is serving his time as a panel beater and he said its about 3 hours work and approx 350GBP in cost. Awning would be best taken off van he said but could be left on.

I had the Chrome towbar on the Chieftain. It was fitted by Armitage and was very nice. Its just a chrome overlay which is an extra 60GBP but don't like chrome and gold together :roll:

How many more sleeps until you get your new van???

Stewart
x


----------



## aikidoamigo

*Alarm*

This Alarm system comes highly recommended...

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/products_id/31


----------

